# Family Reunion with second Work Permit filing



## viquaralam (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I am planning to travel to Germany on work permit in November'16, I would like to travel with my Wife and Child (1 year old). I have travelled alone to Germany on Work permit earlier in July'15, but stayed there just for 4 months and got my blue card during my stay. Since I came back from Germany and since my passport was expiring in 1 year, I got my residence permit valid only for 1 year and now it is expired; so, I am going for a fresh work permit.

I would like to know the following:

1. How much time can it take to get the visa stamping done (for all 3 of us)?
2. For how many months the visa will be valid after the stamping is done?

Many thanks in advance. 

Cheers!
Viquar


----------

